# MAC Dame and Coygirl - Do I need both?



## co_quette (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm looking for a good cool-toned pink blush from MAC but I can't decide between the two of these. Coygirl looks quite purple in the pan but how does it look when applied? How does it compare to Dame?

I'm very pale (lighter than NC/NW15 and I wear 110 in MUFE HD) for reference.

I already have Well-Dressed which I love, but I'm looking for more of a statement pink.

Thanks!


----------



## User42 (Dec 17, 2009)

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...983/blush3.jpg

Dame definetely looks a little warmer than Coygirl.
If I were you I would just go to a counter/store and swatch or ask if the MUA can apply it on your face so you can see which one you prefer


----------



## iluvmac (Dec 18, 2009)

I don't know Coygirl, but if you already have Well Dressed, I' wouldn't get Dame: they're VERY similar. Dame is just a touch cooler.


----------

